# Adobe Premiere Pro CS 4 Trial?



## Lunam (26. Mai 2010)

Also ich muss bei nem Uni Projekt ein 1 minütiges intro zu nem film machen und um die szennen zusammen zu schneiden brauch ich premiere Pro
ich wollt mir ja CS 5 trial holen von der adobe seite aber die gibts nur für ein 64 bit system und ich hab ein 32 bit.
Darum wäre wohl CS 4 oder CS trial angesagt nur find ich das niergendwo ._.
Also ich will nicht die volle software nur das 30 tage trial.

Weiß jemand wo ich das kostenlos herbekomme?


----------



## tobee (26. Mai 2010)

http://trials.adobe.com/Applications/PremierePro/CS4/Win/ADBEPPROCS4_LS7.7z
http://trials.adobe.com/Applications/PremierePro/CS4/Win/ADBEPPROCS4_LS7.exe
Quelle


----------



## Lunam (12. Juni 2010)

dein link führt mich zu den CS 5 datein und nicht zu CS 4


----------



## meta_grafix (12. Juni 2010)

CS5 ist ja auch aktuell.

Gruß


----------



## Lunam (12. Juni 2010)

ja aber wenn man nur einen 32 bit rechner hat hilft einem Premiero Pro CS 5 gar nichts da es das nur für 64 bit gibt darum fragte ich ja nach CS 4


----------



## zellulose (16. Juli 2010)

Hi,

ich habe das gleiche Problem. Bist du zu einer Lösung gekommen?


----------



## FrankBooth (16. Juli 2010)

und warum nehmt ihn nicht einfach was anderes?

Pinnacle oder so?


----------

